
Salesforce Evergreen: Serverless Functions and Compute - dmathieu
https://developer.salesforce.com/blogs/2019/11/introducing-salesforce-evergreen.html
======
cjonas
As a salesforce consultant of 8 years, I can say this could be huge. I'm so
burnt out on Apex and it's limitations.

I just really hope it's included in the standard licensing. Will be tough to
convenience companies they really need this.

